# Pork loin rib roast



## dtcunni (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey folks, I picked up this beast a few days ago at a local grocery store for .99 per pound and it weighs right at 12 lbs. The butcher was already gone for the day so I couldn't have him split it for me.  I looked around on here but nobody really said how long it should take.  Should I go with the hour and a half per pound? And I'm thinking of pulling it at 150 IT.  Does that sound right?  And should I remove the membrane?


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 21, 2011)

If you normally remove the membrane on your ribs then I would say yes you should remove the membrane on the roast.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure, I've never seen one of those. Somebody with more knowledge will be along to give you better answers. This is a good one for Pops or Chef Jimmy J.


----------



## roller (Dec 21, 2011)

That sure sounds like a good price...


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, It was an awesome price so I bought two of em! Essentially I have 12 lbs of pork chops for 12 bucks!  I'm just not sure how high of a smoker temp to cook the darn thing as well as the IT! I'm gonna start it in the morning and I have it chilling overnight in a modified version of Jeff's rub.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful Bone-in Porkloin...Smoke it at 225*F to 145*F IT...then rest 30 minutes tented with foil or up to 5 hours wrapped in foil, towels and in a cooler...Figure 45 minutes a pound and if done sooner, Cooler it...JJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have done theses a couple of times and love them. I haven't pulled the membrane yet but I guess you could if you want to. The only thing is the rib bones they are very hard to cut without a saw. I have my butcher cut almost all the way thou with his bandsaw. So I don't know if you have a bone saw laying around or not. But you might when you get done with theses things. It would be worth it thou. Now I like to smoke this hunk of meat whole and then let it rest and maybe the next day cut it into double chops. Then you can freeze them and thaw and re-heat at alater time using a pasta pot or a streamer pot. Both are the same thing and it re-heats great no loss of moisture and to me it really brings out to smokey flavors too.


----------



## venture (Dec 21, 2011)

That is a beautiful piece of meat.  With all the meat on there you will get plenty of flavor from the rub and smoke without pulling the membrane, but you could if you wanted to.

I wouldn't take that one degree above 145, but it depends on what you and your family would like. Actually, I would pull that at 135 to 137, tent it with foil and let it come up to 145 during the resting process.

Dang, what a nice piece of meat!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 21, 2011)

He shoots!!!  He scores!!!!

  Yaaaaaaa!

 Nice piece of pork!!

  Craig


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks gentlemen, i think I'm gonna go with Venture and pull at 137* and let her rest for an hour or so. I'm promising Q view!


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 27, 2011)

As promised....The Q-view of this Beast! Sorry it took so long but it has been a very busy few days. I pulled at 136* and rested for an hour before slicing into it. Smoked at 225* for about 4 1/2 hours using good ole hickory chunks and a little bit of cherry chips. Turned out juicy as can be!  Thanks Venture and Jimmy J for your recomendations!

Just after resting in tin foil

http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g420/dtcunni/IMAG0533.jpg

Foil removed

http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g420/dtcunni/IMAG0535.jpg

The one and only money shot!  Sorry, it was done wayyyy sooner than expected so plateing was still a few hours away and by then I had totally forgot!

http://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g420/dtcunni/IMAG0536.jpg

I hope y'all enjoyed!

Dan


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 27, 2011)

Son of a......Any ideas as to why my pics aren't uploading?


----------



## roger2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Must be a lot of pigs on the market right now. I just picked up two of these at buck twenty a pound. There is only two of us so I had the butcher cut three quarters of each into chops. I ended up with 14 lbs of chops and two 4 lb roasts.The chops have been great so far. I'm not sure how to do the roasts. Look forward to some advice.


----------

